# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Post your baby snake faces... and then *melt*

## Bruce Whitehead

Sorry...  I was looking at a thread just now with lots of sweet snake faces. 

Thought it might be fun if all those interested posted ONE baby snake face pic. (or it can be a non-baby too). 

Those of us that love the faces *get it* so it might be a fun thread. 

I'll start... this is one of my p-het hypo AKA normal males I sold this year. I have about a zillion baby snake face pics, but I always was fond of this one.  :Smile:

----------

_Michelle.C_ (02-07-2009)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

My cutest baby pic

Peekaboo  :Very Happy:

----------

babygerl3094 (02-07-2009),_BallPythons9_ (02-07-2009),Bristen (02-09-2009),CWalker (02-17-2009),lguizar12 (02-07-2009),monty's dad (02-07-2009),_Oxylepy_ (02-07-2009)

----------


## Kaorte

Hehe, did I inspire you?

----------

CWalker (02-17-2009)

----------


## Shadera

Aww, I love those shy babies.

I've always loved this little CH girl's face, she's so dainty and feminine.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I loooooooooove you guys... I mean girls... 

Loving all those pics.  :Smile:

----------


## Michelle.C

My favorite baby face!



It's so fat and chubby! Completely irresistible!

----------


## rabernet

This is one of my favorite pictures of Pretzel when she was just a wee worm!

----------


## Koolaid

I love my baby mojave! Everytime I open up his tub he peeks out to say hi to me...

----------


## Jamik

Well, she's not a BP, but here's my baby girl Children's python.  Her name is Tiger.  I love her to pieces!

----------

_N4S_ (02-10-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

Oh what a chore.  I guess if I *must* I can dig out a baby picture.   :Wink: 

Here's James at a mere 47 grams.

----------


## Jamik

OMG... how precious is that? 




> My cutest baby pic
> 
> Peekaboo

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-07-2009)

----------


## RichardA

Great pics all, here is mine to add

----------


## Michelle.C

> Great pics all, here is mine to add


Awwwww! A wittle nose! So cute!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## starmom

Oh- is it only for balls? Here's this:



I swear there's a face in there!!  :Razz:

----------


## zombie&lemons

my fav

----------


## butters!

cool thread! love the face's

----------


## zombie&lemons

> cool thread! love the face's


i love the first pic one that one   thats awesome

----------


## Darkice

1.1 Yellow Belly and 1.1 Mojave. All 4 were born in 2008

----------


## catboulet

here is mine and i would like to say all your baby`s look so cute



he`s my emo ball WALL-E

----------


## Kryptonian

not all babies but still cute

----------


## Oxylepy

I just gotta ask what kind of lenses you guys are using, lol. The shortest distance I have is like 3 foot and I can't even get pictures with the snakes in my hand, but at the moment I don't have 400 dollars to blow on a lens, haha.

Great pictures, keep them coming, and throw some photography tips out so we can all learn a bit more about getting super cute pictures of out babies.

~_~ and how do you guys light these shots? tungsten overhead + flash never comes out right for me whether I use it on tungsten or flash setting, I need to like get a lighting setup or something, lol.

----------


## catboulet

one thing I can tell is I dont know if all cam got one but it`s a little flower button and it`s for close up like really close and both my Cam got one I use now a Canon and use to use a pentax

----------

_Oxylepy_ (02-07-2009)

----------


## Oxylepy

Which Pentax? I have a K10D, although I really haven't explored all it's functions... hrm... man if it weren't for me trying to ignore the pain on this tooth infection I'd totally be running to test it out, lol. Thanks though :3

----------


## catboulet

I dont remember which one I had because I gave it to ma dad but i`m sure you got that flower button and when you use it you have to let your cam focus before pushing the button all the way ( hope this makes sence cause i`m not a very good english writer ) Im french hihihi!!

----------


## ilovemylizard

The macro setting (little flower) works really well, if you also tape a small piece of white office paper over the flash...it softens the flash, so you can get in really close, without the pics being too bright/washed out...

----------


## Oxylepy

Oh, lol, it's for macro. Yeah I have a lens with macro but you have to have the zoom set to 170~300mm in order to use it, which still requires you to be fairly far away to take the images. 3' minimum in macro ~_~

Although I guess I could just set it to 10mp pictures and then crop out anything extra and still have decent sized pictures, lol.

----------


## Icatsme

Fresh out of the egg.

----------


## MATTI

Fire hatching:

----------

_icygirl_ (02-07-2009)

----------


## tideguyinva

My pinstripe being a cutie...

----------


## Morphie

great pics everyone.

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## waltah!

Ok, i'll play.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

CWalker (02-17-2009),gu1do24 (02-17-2009),_Laooda_ (02-11-2009),_scoobyark_ (02-12-2009),_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009),_STORMS_ (02-12-2009)

----------


## Morphie

Forgot one of my favorites.

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## Morphie

> Ok, i'll play.


That thing is ridiculously cute.  My brain is liquefying.

----------

_waltah!_ (02-07-2009)

----------


## waltah!

Ha ha thanks. It was a lucky shot since he just followed the lens the entire time I was trying to snap pics.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

A few more

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## Jamik

Oh my.  I LOVE the newborn shots!  (or maybe that would be newhatched shots)  So cute!

----------


## MUSTANGGTANDGSXR

ill post a pic of my albino hawtness lol...

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## icygirl

Caspie on the day I brought her home. That was a year and a half ago, and now she is 1400g. Still the same sweetheart personality.  :Smile:

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## Jyson

Here is some of mine.

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead



----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## stevenkeogh

All within hours of hatching:



Can't seem to find the really good "face" pics.
-Steven

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## PigsnPythons

Baby faces are the best!

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## IguanaMama

"Do I smell mouse?"

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## akaangela

If you look closely you can see his eyes peering up at you.

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## JamieLynn

The 2 little girls
pos het snow


normal

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## justind

> not all babies but still cute


I'm not to great with my morphs. Is that a pastel? If it is, that is the nicest looking one I've seen!  :Snake:

----------


## keepzrollin



----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## dc4teg

awsome pics

----------


## briz

Here's a few from this year.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## COE

Here's a few pictures from the last couple years that I have always liked.





-John

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## Oroborous

This is possibly the best thread ever! Gorgeous baby faces all! 
Here are my baby snakies.

Inigo(8 months old in these pics)



Shan(about 8 months, maybe older)

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## Bristen

great thread!  Here are a few of my pictures  :Smile: 









Hope there will be more posting  :Smile: 

Regards,
  Bristen.

----------

_scoobyark_ (02-12-2009),_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## Melicious



----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor



----------


## sg1trogdor



----------


## Spaniard

Baby Lustro!

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor

Well you asked for faces  :Very Happy:   Now talk about DUW

----------


## Haitun

My grumpy cinnamon roll  :Smile: 



Some time early last year. I can't find my mooost baby pics of her now because I got a new cpu and they're on my old one unfortunately. :/

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (02-09-2009)

----------


## WizzySRT10

Here's pics of my lil spider I haven't got her yet but hopefully soon. Taken by Clockwork(Sam) for the book project she's working on. 



and last one from Adam 8ball pythons

----------


## FL0OD



----------


## dreese88

> great thread!  Here are a few of my pictures 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope there will be more posting 
> 
> Regards,
>   Bristen.



Hey...that guy doesn't look like a baby :Wag of the finger:  :Very Happy:

----------


## da_gleadless

Here is Zola around 1month old i think. She's got a well cute face :Razz:

----------


## Bristen

> Hey...that guy doesn't look like a baby


yup, fair... I cheated - sorry! lol  :Wink: 

Regards,
  Bristen.

----------


## Wh00h0069



----------


## Bristen

> 


very cool! If you have to have twins, they may as well be spider twins! LOL  :Smile:

----------


## Wh00h0069

> very cool! If you have to have twins, they may as well be spider twins! LOL


Thanks! I actually had two sets of twins in that clutch. The spiders were females, and the normals were males. You better believe that I am breeding the same pair this season...  :Please:

----------


## Bristen

> Thanks! I actually had two sets of twins in that clutch. The spiders were females, and the normals were males. You better believe that I am breeding the same pair this season...


yeah, I bet.. I'd be doing the same too! Did all 4 twins do fine? (I know, we're getting off topic - won't last long I promise heh)

Regards,
  Bristen.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> yeah, I bet.. I'd be doing the same too! Did all 4 twins do fine? (I know, we're getting off topic - won't last long I promise heh)
> 
> Regards,
>   Bristen.


They are all doing great. I sold the males, but when they were in my care they were eating and doing great. Both females has not missed a meal yet... They are still a little smaller than the other females their age, but not by much.

----------


## Bristen

> They are all doing great. I sold the males, but when they were in my care they were eating and doing great. Both females has not missed a meal yet... They are still a little smaller than the other females their age, but not by much.


very nice! good stuff... I had a set of twin pastels a few years ago, but one of the twins was much smaller than the other and survived for months and months, only because I was assist feeding it and it was living in the incubator.  Once I placed it in a rack, it passed away.

Anyways, very cool stuff and good luck for more twins this year!

Regards,
  Bristen.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> very nice! good stuff... I had a set of twin pastels a few years ago, but one of the twins was much smaller than the other and survived for months and months, only because I was assist feeding it and it was living in the incubator.  Once I placed it in a rack, it passed away.
> 
> Anyways, very cool stuff and good luck for more twins this year!
> 
> Regards,
>   Bristen.


Thanks! Very sorry to hear about your twin that didn't make it. All four of the twins that I hatched were close to the same size. That is likely why they did so well.

----------


## Laooda

Great thread!!!   :Very Happy: 

Lets see... faces...






And from last season... the cutest faces I've ever seen!

----------


## stevenkeogh

> I'm not to great with my morphs. Is that a pastel? If it is, that is the nicest looking one I've seen!


No. It is a CH normal.
-Steven

----------

justind (02-19-2009)

----------


## jsschrei

I think this has been one of the most enjoyable threads! Here's some of mine....not all balls.








Thanks for looking  :Smile:

----------


## gu1do24

> That thing is ridiculously cute.  My brain is liquefying.


second that.

----------


## gixxerrobballs



----------

